# General > Application Testing >  Please test my Android App

## 007shahid

Hello, I just published an app on Google Play...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...roid.teamlunch

I request Android users to kindly check it out and give feedback regarding errors, bugs, or just any suggestions in general.

Thanks for your time.

----------


## 007shahid

Published one more...

Simple Password Manager

----------


## akhileshbc

That's some cool stuff  :Thumb: 

 :wave:

----------


## 007shahid

Thanks! Which App did you try? Do rate, if you feel so.

----------


## akhileshbc

> Thanks! Which App did you try? Do rate, if you feel so.


No. I didn't tested it  :Smilie:  Because I don't have an Android device at the moment(but planning to get one soon).

What you have developed is kind of useful to me also. That's why I appreciated it. And the layouts are also cool. So thumbs up  :Thumb: 

 :wave:

----------


## 007shahid

Oh OK, got that same input from some other friends... screw Apple <_<

Which App did you find useful though - Team Lunch, Simple Password Manager, or Both.

----------


## akhileshbc

TeamLunch is my primary interest.  :Smilie: 

BTW, I am not an Apple user. But a Nokia(5230) one  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :wave:

----------


## 007shahid

Nokia will die soon anyway, unless Windows Mobile picks up users' interest.

----------


## akhileshbc

> Nokia will die soon anyway, unless Windows Mobile picks up users' interest.


I'm not sure. But anyway, I have decided to lean towards Android, instead of the iPhones(which won't come under my budget  :Stick Out Tongue: ) or the Windows Phone.

 :wave:

----------


## 007shahid

I have heard some good things about the Windows Phones. Either their marketing team is goofing off or perhaps MS is gearing up strategically before they do some major marketing.

We currently use Windows Mobile only on our rugged, handheld mobile computers that has our software for port operations.

----------


## akhileshbc

I think, with the release of Windows8, they are going to compete with the leading brands: http://www.windowsmobile8.com/2012/0...ablet-war.html

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Nokia will die soon anyway, unless Windows Mobile picks up users' interest.


I doubt that! Anyway, even though I haven't tried your apps I agree with akhileshbc your teamlunch app is useful. Hopefully, I can get my act together an create an android app.

----------


## 007shahid

Thanks, did you try it? It's good to know that my Team Lunch App has uses for people from around the world. Although I'd certainly wish there were more downloads and users (four so far). It's got a lot of potential for development, but I need motivation :-(!!

In other news, I have developed the "Simple Password Manager" App to a point beyond which it will not be simple anymore. Although I released it a couple of weeks after Team Lunch, it already has 13 downloads.

NW, sorry I didn't reply to your PM earlier, I guess I had notifications switched off. It was by luck that I noticed it when I visited this site once again.

----------


## 007shahid

Did any of you folks get around to trying the App? I recently updated it to v0.2!!

----------


## akhileshbc

> Did any of you folks get around to trying the App? I recently updated it to v0.2!!


Not yet.

My bro bought a new Android phone. So, would try to test it if possible. But he already loaded the phone memory with lots of apps and the system is popping a warning message for short memory !  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :wave:

----------


## 007shahid

Does it have Android 2.2+? If so, then you can move the apps to the SD Card. The option will be in the 'Manage Applications' menu. Alternatively, use Titanium Backup to do it as a batch process. If you can afford it, get the Samsung Galaxy III

----------


## akhileshbc

> Does it have Android 2.2+? If so, then you can move the apps to the SD Card. The option will be in the 'Manage Applications' menu. Alternatively, use Titanium Backup to do it as a batch process. If you can afford it, get the Samsung Galaxy III


Oh! Good to know will try that facility. It's 2.3.

No, not planning to buy that S3 any soon!

 :wave:

----------


## 007shahid

Anyone understand Russian? I got this comment...
Good Все пароли с собой! Качайте!!!

----------


## akhileshbc

> Good passwords are all with you! swing


Google Translate

 :wave:

----------


## 007shahid

I checked that as well, but sometimes Google Translate gives weird translations, hence it'd be better with a proper Russian speaking person, but thanks anyway.

----------

